# Does Stream support shows pushed to premiere using pytivo?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing Tivo Stream to use with Samsung Tab 4 tablet I recently purchased.

I have a Premiere.

Does anyone if the Tivo Stream device will stream shows that were pushed onto the Tivo by using pytivo?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For in home use yes, for out of home use, no since pushed titles get copy protection flag.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Only if they're MPEG2.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I just installed Stream. I can only view shows local free TV. Any of my cable/premium will not work.

I setup originally with both "in home" and "out home". Is that why I can only view free TV with Stream?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can stream any channel inside your home no matter if it's protected or not. You can only view unprotected channels outside of your home.

Also the Stream does not currently support MPEG-4/H.264 channels, so if your cable company is using MPEG-4/H.264 for your channels then they will not work in or out of home.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Only if they're MPEG2.


Would it be possible to convert my content to MPEG2 in order to play on the Stream?

Any other settings I need to be aware during the conversion.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

An update to the stream software to support MPEG4 is coming this spring. I would wait on that.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

that's a good point.

changing all of my content to hopefully to get it working with stream right now is a big job.

how will I know when the stream update has been completed?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

atomarchio said:


> that's a good point.
> 
> changing all of my content to hopefully to get it working with stream right now is a big job.
> 
> how will I know when the stream update has been completed?


Tivo will let us know and I am sure there will be a significant amount of chatter about it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So the update we just got does not do H.264?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> So the update we just got does not do H.264?


Not sure, was it in the release notes?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The ones Margret posted didn't mention it, but I wasn't sure. I don't have any H.264 channels so I can't test it.


----------

